

Ask HN: Which logo is best? - kyle_martin1

Logos: http://i52.tinypic.com/2v024o0.jpg
Product: iPhone running app called "PaceWave."<p>Every running application out on the marketplace right now has some generic running silhouette as icon and logo. We want to differentiate our app from the rest, of course. If you have any neat suggestions for a logo that'd be appreciated as well!<p>Thanks and please vote on which logo you like best. :)
======
revorad
Use a tortoise, or a hamster on a wheel. Or Debra, the zonkey -
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/8618302/Rare-
zonke...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/8618302/Rare-zonkey-born-
in-China.html)

Funny animals are memorable.

------
joshuahays
First is most effective. Have you tried like a life pulse illustration?

~~~
kyle_martin1
What do you mean by that? Is the "life pulse" an animation where the logo
"beating" like a heart?

~~~
joshuahays
Here: <http://www.fotolia.com/id/23271141>

Just the staggered line...

------
rdhn
Top one. Seen at iPhone app icon size it is far clearer.

------
ChrisNorstrom
DEFINITELY the top. Smooth, sleek, fast looking, simple.

